
My guiding principles after 20 years of programming - hanifbbz
https://medium.com/@alexewerlof/my-guiding-principles-after-20-years-of-programming-a087dc55596c
======
interrealmedium
I have one principle, after over 30 years of programming and a decade in
"Software Archeology": Consider the poor sod who will have to deal with your
work in 30 years.

------
uberman
This is a quite good list of recommendations!

